
Should Scientists Publish Their Personal Biases? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/should-scientists-publish-their-personal-biases
======
skate22
The second a scientist gives her stance on policy he is losing half of the
public listeners. Or at least thats how i imagine it going down in the US in
2017. I get the point that the author is making, but science should be
objective and the scientists should take personal responsability for
understanding their biases and not letting it affect their work.

